# Culturally Arranged Marriage Visa



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi All,

What is Evidence of Household registration in Culturally Arranged Marriage Visa.

Applying from India.


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

Google this, and /or call


```
"Evidence" "Household"  site:immigration.govt.nz
```
evidence must also be provided of actual residence in the country. Evidence may include but is not limited to original or certified copies of:

correspondence addressed to the applicant
employment references
rates demands
income tax returns
mortgage documents
documents showing that household effects have been moved to that country.


----------

